
Trello available in the Chrome Web Store - aritraghosh007
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/oflhioojkbelepjlnafgmgkkjhojphcg
======
atesti
What advantage does this chrome extension have over just going to the trello
webpage?

~~~
sanat
I think the aim is to expose the users of chrome webstore to trello.

